# Army-Navy 2018



## Devildoc (Dec 8, 2017)

So I rarely watch anything 'Army', but this short film (10 min) is definitely worth it.  The knife hands near the end make it.






Go Navy!!  Beat Army!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 8, 2017)

As always, can both lose?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 8, 2017)

That video is awesome!

Go Army beat Navy!!!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2017)

Some generals and CSMs have entirely too much free time.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 8, 2017)

Beat Navy!

I am curious....when did wearing a CIB on the same level with AA wings (or any other badge) right next to it become legit?

and...is it a smaller CIB than norm?



For comparison...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2017)

It's full size, and it's very common practice.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks Marauder, I knew wearing four badges was good to go, but thought CIB/CMB/CAB couldn't be part of the "box" on camo.

 Learn something new everday


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2017)

This is my setup.  Now that I think about it though, I never checked the regs.  I just saw everyone else doing it and followed suit.  But since no CSMs have jacked me on it yet, I hope I'm doing it right.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2017)

Being Navy/Marines, I never got into the whole badge thing.  Even after I got my enlisted warfare device in the Navy, I often did not wear it after I got commissioned because from afar I looked like a CPO, which would have been sacrilegious (and a promotion).

But in the fun spirit of the thread, here are a couple others:

Dated, but good:






And new:


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 9, 2017)

LOL....good video.

Surprised at the statement at the end...."Navy...lets take the helm and drive the ship to victory"

With all the collisions....maybe not the best statement to put out there.... LOL

BEAT NAVY!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2017)

Too bad this doesn't take place in a bar...where the Marines are sure to beat everybody.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 9, 2017)

Man....it looks COLD there!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Man....it looks COLD there!



Yes it does. Me, It is snowing where I live in North Carolina, but I am nice and comfy in my 70-degree living room.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 9, 2017)

7 - 13 !?!?  C'mon ARMY!


----------



## Teufel (Dec 9, 2017)

Hahahaha laces out Marino!


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hell yeah!  ARMY WINS!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2017)

Really, Navy?  Really??  Two false starts and you gave army a win?

Duke loses a bball game in the final seconds, Navy loses in the final seconds.  I am going for the trifecta tomorrow and watch the Carolina Panthers lose gloriously in the final seconds.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2017)

Congratulations to the doggies.  Well played.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 9, 2017)

hey whatever it takes to get that W


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 9, 2017)

Congrats Army! 

Trying to chime in on the badges, while it's still relevant. (And literally anyone else wearing skill badges.)

@Kraut783 and @Marauder06, the pictures are both correct, DA PAM 670-1 (figure 20-64 & 20-65)shows that either way is correct, roughly page 290-291. 

AR 670-1 refers readers to AR 600-8-22 and DA PAM 670-1.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 9, 2017)

Obviously, I'm an Army fan but I found this gem.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 9, 2017)

Sunday morning CNN headline:
Army Being investigated for collusion with The Russians during Army-Navy Game


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2017)

No caption necessary...


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 9, 2017)

D’oh!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Centermass (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 20536



Marines......gotta love em.....

Army-Navy 2018


----------

